# DMU 333 (CWD) antlerless license public lands?



## jps (Jan 6, 2005)

Hello Everyone
I have a question about DMU 333 (in the "CWD area"). The antlerless hunting digest says that in this DMU a combo license can be used to harvest antlerless deer even during firearm season in several townships, including bath twshp. Will this be true for Rose Lake State Game area in Bath twsp as well?

Thank you


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

To be safe, I would contact Rose Lake Field Office and get a clear answer. Take their name and date and time of the call just in case. I wish the guides weren't so vague. Good Luck!

Ganzer


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Look at the DNRs interim wildlife order.
http://www.michigan.gov/emergingdiseases/0,1607,7-186-25806---,00.html


----------

